# Early Spring clean windfall!



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2006)

I was giving our (small!) kitchen a thorough early Spring clean the other day and when I hopped up on the worktop to clean the tops of the wall presses I happened across IR£120 (Punts) secreted under the extractor fan ducting which was a nice surprise. Haven't a clue how it got there. The wife says it might have been hers (ha!) but I've no idea how she could have reached up there. _Central Bank _here I come!


----------



## fobs (17 Jan 2006)

Could this have been left by the previous owners of the house as it sounds like someone went to a lot of trouble to "hide" the money there! Anyway congrats as it is a great feeling to find money like this! Love the feeling I get when I "find" a fiver/tenner in a coat pocket i havn't worn for a while! Might encourage us all to partake in a little spring cleaning!


----------



## kazbah (17 Jan 2006)

Lucky you - that would make my month as I'm regreting my splurges in the January sales.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2006)

fobs said:
			
		

> Could this have been left by the previous owners of the house as it sounds like someone went to a lot of trouble to "hide" the money there!


No - there was no previous owner and the money was not there the last time I was up there.

Found another £40 or so in loose change to bring along to the _CB _sometime this week.


----------



## SarahMc (17 Jan 2006)

Shoot, you found the "escape money" every woman is advised to have.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Jan 2006)

> Shoot, you found the "escape money" every woman is advised to have


 
LOL, nice one SarahMc.


----------



## fobs (17 Jan 2006)

> Shoot, you found the "escape money" every woman is advised to have


 
I am laughing at this but at the same time poor old Mrs. clubman if this was the case ;-)


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2006)

You're making me feel guilty now. I might let her out of the wardrobe for an hour tonight to watch the soaps so...


----------



## kazbah (17 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> You're making me feel guilty now. I might let her out of the wardrobe for an hour tonight to watch the soaps so...


 
wow it really is the era of the modern man


----------



## z107 (17 Jan 2006)

Surely there must be some kind tax you'll have to pay on this windfall? Finder's tax or something.


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Jan 2006)

That would be payable to the CEO of the holding institution, presumably...  

Reminds me of the time when, as a penniless teenager, I was crossing a playing field on the way home from school and, kicking through the leaves, suddenly spotted something pink-coloured. Three of the old £20 notes (remember, the ones about the size of bedsheets?), wrapped around each other...  It was probably the equivalent of €300 or €400 today, in real terms.

Needless to say the Ma & Da made me put up a sign in the changing rooms (_and_ in the local shop!) for a month, in case the rightful owner claimed it. God bless him/her for never turning up! As I remember, sad nerd that I was, I spent it on kitting out a home darkroom...


----------



## kazbah (18 Jan 2006)

I remember once around Christmas I had pocketfuls of sweet papers from the auld tin a' roses.  My Aunt and Uncle had be visiting earlier.  I threw the papers in the fire and saw the IR£20 they gave me burning too.  that was an absolute fortune to me at the time.


----------



## RainyDay (20 Jan 2006)

I had my own version of the Clubman Spring Clean Old Money Bonus (patent pending) last night. I dug deep in the back of the wardrobe to find a sports jacket that hadn't got an airing for a long time. As I put it on, the pocket jingled slightly - and I found a 10p & a 2p coin (note: p not c) in the pocket. 

Clubman - If I send them onto you, will you include them in your conversion transaction at the Central Bank?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2006)

Sorry - already did my trip to the _CB _today. Every day lost is costing me in terms of interest and inflation!!!! First time I was ever in the building - the woman I spoke to said that they used not let the public in at all! Exchanged my (wife's!) £105 in notes and £7 in miscellaneous change. They bung the coins into a counting machine and give you a receipt which you take along with the notes to the teller to get real money. €142.21 thank you very much. Will you be collecting your €0.15?


----------



## Janet (22 Jan 2006)

That all sounds very easy - do they charge you commission a la the loose change machines in shops?  Just remembered that the ashtray in my car is full of old Irish coins - only bought it a few months ago and the guy I got it from said I could keep them since he couldn't be bothered with the hassle of changing them.  Must count and see how much there is.  Given that it's the last week of January (and six weeks since last payday) even a few euro would be very welcome!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2006)

Janet said:
			
		

> That all sounds very easy - do they charge you commission a la the loose change machines in shops?


No charge at all.


----------

